# Report on Anatari Z Ice Zeries - fog machine



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I just got my Anatari Z Ice Zeries Low Fog Machine and wanted to report on it.










First, let me say that I own several fog machines, but I do not think that my observations on fog machines in general, is as astute as some of you might desire or expect. I have been doing haunts for 8 years, but all all (by your standards) simple. Of course, my neighbors think I am over the top.

The Anatari was tempting to me because I have hand built two different fog chillers....and I am often looking for "professional" solutions.....better than my own. Without sounding like a braggart...I have to say I am willing to pay prices for things, that some consider too expensive or a rip off.....as long as the product performs. For example....after building two fog chillers...I finally broke down (yesterday) and bought a Vortex. Yep its EXPENSIVE...but my expectations are HIGH. I am rambling.

Here is my setup:

1. CITC Fog MAX with a separate CITC fog chiller (with fan)
2 Chauvet hurricane 1700 (will use Vortex with this one)
3. Anatari Z Ice Zeries Low Fog Machine

My first impressions:

Pros:
1. An all in one machine.
2. Initial heat up time was about 5 mins. Thats good!
3. Has very little re-heat time with the unit on Continuous and max output.
4. has zero reheat time on "Continuous" with out put at mid-point.
5. Unit is relatively quite.
6 Has familiar DMW controls with long cord.
7. Holds 2 standard bags of ice
8. Holds four 10lb blocks of dry ice. (8x8x2 approx)
9. The unit has wheels.

Cons:
1. Short power cord, but I have a zillion extension cords.
2. Unit did not seem to have much force or throw, even with a built in fan. It left me wanting more coverage across my yard.
3. It melted 2 bags of ice in 30 mins flat on "Continuous" with output at mid-point (meaning it really was heating continuously with no re-heat). Thats a lot of reloading ice during a 4-5 hour haunt.
4. When using the dry ice...the ice never fully melted over four hours....BUT, at one point I THINK the unit was starting to get cold, and therefore not heating as well.....in fact the dry ice generated fog (not the fog fluid) was seeping back into the unit and through the rear mounted fan. I was concerned so I turned it off.
5. Was disappointed to find that the ice chamber had zero insulation. Even a small amount, I think, would have helped rather than have sheet metal sides.

6. The unit has a handle in the rear to pick it up, but ont one in the front. You can use the front lip, but its more cumbersome. But it does have wheels. Which do not help when trying to move it through the yard.

7. The unit is LARGE. Twice as big as a typical fog machine. But what do you expect for a unit with built in ice chamber?

Overall, I think the unit will work fine, given that I have two others. But if it was the only machine, it would not suffice and my front yard (where the entire haunt takes place) is pretty darn small (25 feet deep by 40 feet wide)

I also have to say that there was a slight wind....very slight. I had to stop for a minute and concentrate...to make sure it was "windy." I think my negative impressions are that the fog just was not lying low for very long before rising. Oh and one more thing...for this unit...the dry ice is the ONLY way to go. So if you want serious coverage, throw and cold fog...its still best to get a high end machine and build a custom fogger (pending results of the vortex fogger).

I will leave a report for the vortex when I get it.


----------

